# Milk Out Photo



## helmstead (Aug 2, 2010)

I had to share this...any of you out there milking that wanna share milk out photos, lets do it!

This is LW Pastel Blue.  She's kinda 'average' bred, I bought her based on what I knew about her dam and WAY BACK breeding and hoped she would fill the bill.  I was pleased with her FF udder, but didn't bother much with it.

Here she is for her 2nd freshening.  She's only 4 days fresh here, 12 hours in milk.  I had to get photos AFTER I milked her - talk about capacity!  She milked like a madwoman tonight and gave me over a quart!  I'm sure she won't maintain production like that as right now her milk is just beginning to come in earnestly - but still, wow!  She's a little lopsided because her twins favored her right half for the 3 days they had her.

Excuse the messy girl, I didn't bother doing a lactation clip yet.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 3, 2010)

Capacious indeed!  With a medial like that I'm sure you'll get many more years of great productivity from Patsy!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice!

Please excuse the hairy udders, they were done in December and not since....

This is Penny, 2nd freshening Ob, 3 yr old, 6 mos fresh...this girl truly milks out to the 'empty glove' some breeders talk about, where there's no 'useless' extra udder tissue, just an empty udder when done.  She's giving about 5# a day, being milked 1x a day.









And Dazzle...1.5 wks fresh, 2nd freshening Nub 3 yr old as well.  Giving 7# a day w/ once a day milking...she hits 10-11# when I milk her 2x for more production.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll try to remember the camera with me when I milk tomorrow morning!


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 9, 2010)

So you're saying it is good for the udder to milk out to an "empty glove" look? Mine do that, and the lady at the goat farm down the road has girls whose empty udders are ENORMOUS, and full, they can hardly walk. Some of the older ones are really down in their rear pasterns from carrying all that weight. She says they should have a lot of that meaty tissue in the udder when empty, because that means they can make a lot of milk. So, I started to feel a bit embarrassed by my girls' udders because they almost disappear after milking--even though they're at least pretty good producers, at 3-4 quarts a day, and they are well past their prime. Difference of opinion, I guess? 

I'll get some pictures of mine up after milking this evening. My doe Gracee who is seven this year has a really "perky", high udder like a first freshener, not saggy at all now, and she's been through six and a half milking seasons. I have yet to get a doeling from her, but hope she passes that on!


----------



## helmstead (Aug 9, 2010)

Yay!  I didn't realize Roll had followed me up!  Keep 'em coming.

And, yes, you don't WANT them to have a meaty udder, it should deflate...extra tissue takes up the room milk would have used and actually fools the eye.  A doe only has true capacity if they MILK what it LOOKS LIKE they should milk.


----------



## sammileah (Aug 10, 2010)

yes plz keep them coming.  I was thrilled to see this post.  a couple days ago my MIL was talking to me about a goat for sale and i was able to show her what a goat in milk should look like. 

more plz


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Aug 10, 2010)

I will try to remember to take the camera down to the barn with me tonight. I only have picture of the girls before I milked them. I will have to take new ones of them before and after this time. Here are the pictures of my Mini Nubians before I milked them a few weeks ago.


This is Willa. She is a four year old 2nd Generation Mini Nubian.






This is Bridget. She is a five year old 2nd Generation Mini Nubian


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, I remembered the camera last night for milking, but I was in a hurry and the pics aren't the best.  I'd really like to clip her (have been meaning to do it anyways) and take a different set.  

This is my "average" bred Ober.  FF, 2 yrs old, freshened 2nd week of March.  She's milking about 5 lbs/day now, but I'd like to see how she does next freshening.  I'm not really pushing her with feed either, and I'm pretty happy with the amount of milk I'm getting, since we can't keep up with what she's giving us now anyways.  







Sorry this pic is blurry! My darn camera focused on her front legs. 






Edited to fix the photo links.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 16, 2010)

Last night we separated our American Nubian doe's kid for the first time overnight so we could finally get some milk.  He's gone from 9lbs to 44lbs in 7 weeks so I thought he could afford to share!    I'm a little disappointed we didn't get more, but what we did get is unbelievably rich and sweet!  Gotta love goat's milk.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 16, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> He's gone from 9lbs to 44lbs in 7 weeks so I thought he could afford to share!


Nice!  We had a buckling born close to 10lbs who weighed 43lbs at 8wks...but he was one of triplets!  One of his sisters weighed 35lbs, and his other sister weighed 28lbs at that time.  From 23lbs of brand new goat to 106lbs in 8wks..  



Goats' milk is good stuff, huh!??  

We have a situation similar to yours developing now..  Mama's an 81% boer w/ the balance being dairy influence.  Big ol' bag, longish production curve.  Her kid's about 6wks now, and a boer/nubi hybrid at that.  Built like a brick sh*thouse.  I won't speculate on what he might weigh right now, but his mama's always up for letting him pile up under her and nurse her DRY.  

Wouldn't doubt he'll tip the scales at 60+ when he weans..


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm thinking he'll slow down a good bit once he's weaned.  He's a singleton and all he does is eat, eat, eat.  He's fleshy but not overweight; his height has definitely kept pace.  When we measured him at 6 weeks he was just over 22" at the withers and he's sprouted up a bit since then.  What's funny is that his dam comes from smaller lines!  She's not teeny (and not terribly refined  ), but not at all large for a Nubian.  I'm sure he'll end up a normal size.

It's fantastic to watch them grow so quickly: big, healthy goat kids are all right by me.


----------

